# Interesting new instrument inventions since 2000?



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I was just wondering if there have been any new instrument inventions from the new millenia, and if they are ever used in contemporary music, to serve a unique purpose!


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

Debussy would have loved this piano, designed to play in a whole tone scale:











https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0003682X16302237?via=ihub

It is possible to design such instruments (or synthesize such timbres) for any relatively small equal division of the octave (whole tone is 6 equal) (or selected scales from big systems). Some electronic organs use additive partials that are quantized to 12 equal, so they are more "consonant" than a real organ (which would be ideally played in just intonation tuning).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, there's the knifonium, a tube analogue synthesizer (link). Already one concerto has been composed and recorded, by Olli Virtaperko. I have it in a version by Jonte Knif and the Jyvaskyla Sinfonia under Ville Matvejeff on an Ondine CD.

Perhaps better known is the aluphone (link). There is already a concerto for this instrument, by Anders Koppel.

And then we have the iPad. Ned McGowan composed a substantial 25 minutes concerto for the tablet and orchestra, utilizing eight apps with graphical interfaces where one can control sound through gestures on the touchscreen.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh wow, I actually really like the aluphone...


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

There have been design advancements in the steel drum . One handsomely resembles a flying saucer and can be held in the lap while wanking on it .

And then ...
With synthesizers developed , it has been theorized that a sound could be designed by manipulating wave-forms and then an acoustic instrument could be invented to produce it .


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

Does the Kaoss Pad count? I don't know that it's been used for classical compositions, though.

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2011/mar/09/whats-that-sound-kaoss-pad


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I've recently heard an operatic vocal tone that has been invented . It's difficult to describe other than each note is multi-microtonal .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the bazantar count? It was patented in 1999. Absolutely amazing instrument.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

There are many others invented in recent decades, I'm not sure though when exactly those instruments were invented.

The yaybahar, the wing, the array mbira, the instruments of the anarchestra, the bohlen pierce clarinet, the Doppio Borgato piano...

Doppio Borgato





Array mbira





Yaybahar





The wing





Bohlen Pierce clarinet





the anarchestra (a lot of different instruments, mostly made of steel and metal)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Some very cool instruments.

The Yaybahar sounds so much like there's an electronic delay effect, it's hard to believe!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I've recently heard an operatic vocal tone that has been invented . It's difficult to describe other than each note is multi-microtonal .


That was me, singing off key again.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

When I don't have my teeth in I can sing out both sides of my mouth . Well , ok , it sounds like two kazoos .


----------

